# New headunit install in a Fabia vrs



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, firstly, hope this is the right section, there isn't an ICE part to this forum from what I can see?

Anyway, I've been doing lots of reading up on this and, whilst I've read the threads on Briskoda I can't sodding sign up BAH! So I'm asking here.

They all reference using a filler panel from Skoda which is about £2.61 from the dealer, rather than a facia adapter.

But a few have said there is a slightly dodgy gap between the bottom of the headunit (this filler seemingly sites above it) and the cubby hole. Now, looking at the single Din adapters, this would be less of a problem, and you can get double din facias that solve the problem entirely, but they are a bit more.

So really my question is (seeing as there are a fair few VAG and Fabia owners on here), what would you/have you do/done?

Edit: just so you know, I'm going for: http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/content/press/news/dehp4100sd_sdcard.html

I was going for the Older DEH-P5000 model because you can change the colour of the lighting (and green is one of the options) but none of the new models do this. Luckily, this has very little blue on it


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Mods/Admin - can you move this to Off Topic for me? I think I've put it in the wrong area based on the lack of response/exposure.


----------

